# Look At All These Babies!



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn! I can't see squat.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

is that good or bad? did i embed it right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

lol, I have seen this video before. Its still pretty amazing.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i think it would be cool to have a bunch of dwarf piranhas that like never get pass like 2 inches


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm working on pigmy piranha.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

ksls said:


> lol, I have seen this video before. Its still pretty amazing.


Seen it too, years ago


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool video. I think its some guy robert somthing or other whos vid this is. If its the right guy hes on this site but doesnt frequent it a ton.


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

What was that placed for food in the tank?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Tropicalfishauction said:


> What was that placed for food in the tank?


yes. Id guess it was a pack of frozen brine shrimp which is great food for young p's or smaller fish in general


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Suks I can't see. How many? 1000-1" or what


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Suks I can't see. How many? 1000-1" or what


Probably only 1" but theres a ton. Guy is dropping a 8oz pack of frozen brien and they eat it all. The tank is probably around 100g id guess


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet, I was wondering how it compared to my rbp pool videos.baby rbp are pigs that's for sure!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

bruner, you really need to get a real computer and stop using your blackberry. you are missing out. lol even a netbook will do.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lmao! Yeah I know! Its coming soon. Then everyone will hate me! I be posting pics n videos everywhere.lol. Ill have to get a pretty secretary to work the damn thing for me.Lmmfao

But then again. Am I missing out? It isn't anything I can't see right here first hand.lol seriously though. Craptop is coming very soon.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy sh*t








Yeah Bruner I don't imagine a bb is gonna let you see much. I am lucky to even watch any video at all on mine....


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that is a cool video


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a wicked cool video.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


>


Wow! thats amazing, it's like a underwater swarm of locust!


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's a pretty sweet video.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats nuts I dont know how I have missed this vid.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i know how have i not seen this


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

ah I bet I have a better one.


----------

